# konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.



## maritim (6. Apr. 2009)

hallo ihr lieben tierfreunde,

in dem jahr überfallen uns förmlich die __ kröten.

gestern abend und heute morgen konnte ich 8 von den teichbewohnern aus dem teich fischen.
soweit ich gesehen habe, sind noch 2 kröten im teich und die dürfen dort auch bleiben.
mit zwei kröten haben wir ein erträgliches konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen auch nicht. 

die anderen 8 habe ich heute an einem wunderschönen naturteich im wald ausgesetzt.
mir wurde gesagt, das diese netten teichbewohner unter naturschutz stehen und das man sie *nicht* umsiedeln darf.
aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn die nachbarn mich wegen dem konzert stressen?
man kann die sänger doch nur nach besten gewissen umsiedeln?.
oder gibt es andere *tierfreundliche* möglichkeiten, damit sie sich nicht in massen am teich ansiedeln?

gruß peter


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hallo Peter,

hast Du denn jetzt mal ein paar Fotos gemacht? __ Kröten geben nämlich in der Regel keine Konzerte.


----------



## goldfisch (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hallo Peter,
was hast Du für __ Kröten ? Meine höre ich maximal 3m weit Quaken ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Kolegen hier im Teich und der gibt auch immer ein Konzert ab und das ist doch ne __ Erdkröte oder? 

MfG Benny


----------



## butzbacher (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*



hipsu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe diesen Kolegen hier im Teich und der gibt auch immer ein Konzert ab und das ist doch ne __ Erdkröte oder?
> 
> MfG Benny



richtig, das ist eine Erdkröte. 

Aber so laut rufen Erdkröten echt nicht, dass es zu einer Belästigung führen könnte.


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

das stimmt so laut sind sie nicht, aber wenn das richtig viele sind denke ich schon da kann es etwas lauter am teich zugehen. wenns wasserfrösche sind kann ich mir das konzert gut vorstellen, die können echt lärm machen 

MfG Benny


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Servus Benny

Dann hast du noch keinen Laubfrosch gehört ...... 

Gequacke

Alle anderen Arten von Fröschen sind harmlos dagegen, höre sie dir mal an


----------



## Eugen (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hallo Peter

ich habe am SA weit über 40 __ Kröten bei mir im Teich gezählt.
Der eine Nachbar fragte mich sogar,ob wir denn heuer keine hätten. 
Also mit "Konzert" is da nix.
Beim anderen Nachbar,auch Teichbesitzer, geht allerdings die Post ab.
Bei dem "kocht" das Wasser, aber trotzdem ist fast nichts zu hören. (und bei uns ist mehr als ruhig !! )
Also unsere Kröten dürfen bleiben und sich lustig vermehren.


----------



## goldfisch (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hallo
http://www.imdb.de/media/rm2313984512/tt0068615
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*



Digicat schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch keinen Laubfrosch gehört ......
> 
> Gequacke
> 
> Alle anderen Arten von Fröschen sind harmlos dagegen, höre sie dir mal an



Hört euch das nicht zu laut an, sonst lockt man sie noch an und bekommt wirklich ärger mit den Nachbarn 

Axel


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hallo.

Habe beim Stöbern im Internet u.a. folgende Seiten gefunden:
http://www.mietrechtslexikon.de/a1lexikon2/f1/frosch.htm
http://www.saxonet.de/forum/messages/6060.html
http://www.ra-kotz.de/froesche1.htm (sehr umfangreich und in "beamtendeutsch" verfasst  )

Es kollidieren in solchen Fällen jeweils das Naturschutzgesetz mit dem BGB/Bundesimmisionsschutzgesetz usw.
Ich bin auch nur ein Laie.... das ist also keine verbindliche Rechtsberatung. 

So wie ich das verstanden habe, sieht es derzeit so aus:
-wildlebende Tiere (= __ Frösche, __ Kröten, etc) dürfen laut Naturschutzgesetz nicht eingefangen werden - egal zu welchem Zweck - Punkt - 
-beschweren sich die Nachbarn über den entstehenden Lärm, sollte man bei der zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zum Fang und zur Umsetzung der Tiere beantragen
-wird diesem Antrag nicht stattgegeben (vermutlich wird das ziemlich häufig passieren), haben die Nachbarn anscheinend wenig Chancen, mit irgendwelchen Forderungen, wie Schadensersatz, durchzukommen

*-was dann der nachbarschaftliche Frieden dazu sagt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt :?*


Das Beste wäre, in der Nachbarschaft um Verständnis zu werben. Gibt es denn keine Kinder, die man mit Beobachtungen von Lebewesen im Tümpel begeistern könnte? Oder mal ein paar gelungene Fotos über den Zaun reichen, einen Mergus Gartenteichatlas verschenken etc. 
Lass Dir was einfallen Peter. 

Im Falle der immer weiter zersiedelten und trocken gelegten Landschaften brauchen die Amphibien uns und unsere Teiche!

EDIT: Hier noch ein Link zur Ergänzung: http://www.froschnetz.ch/forum/frosch-im-gartenteich-t523.html


----------



## maritim (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

@ alle

konnte endlich einen schnappschuss machen.
hoffe man kann auf dem schlechten bild erkennen, um welche gattung es sich handelt?

der lieblingsplatz von ihnen ist der skimmer...... um den platz streiten sie sich anscheint. 
habe paar kleine hölzer in den fangkorb und auf den skimmer gelegt, damit sie nicht am korb festgesaugt werden.
hatte es vor einer woche, das ein hüpfer im skimmer verendet ist, aber jetzt kann es durch die hölzer nicht mehr passieren.


also leise sind sie auf keinen fall, da muss ich auch nachbarn recht geben.
unser teich ist ca. 20m vom haus entfernt und da kann man das konzert noch gut hören.
abends wenn alles still ist, kann es einen schon auf den sender gehen, wenn mehr als zwei ihre stimme erheben.

bei uns in der gegend gibt es viele feuchtgebiete ,tümpel und naturteiche.
ich frage mich, warum gerade unser teich so attraktiv für die lieben sänger ist.
ca. 100m weiter gibt es noch einen koiteich und der hat nicht einen sänger am teich.

gruß peter


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hmmmmm, ich glaube nicht das du nur eine Sorte __ Frösche im Teich hast, denn das ist glaube ich zumindest eine __ Erdkröte und die sind ja nicht so sehr laut. Ich denke es werden noch andere Froscharten im Teich sein. Also morgen  und nochn paar Fotos schießen  MfG Benny


----------



## maritim (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

hallo benny,

morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich keine bilder machen können.:friede
aber vielleicht hilft es weiter, das einige ihre backen aufblasen und die anderen machen das nicht.
werde mich auf die lauer legen und sofort bilder machen wenn ich zeit habe.

gruß peter


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

hmmm,
also der Wasserfrosch tut seine Backen aufblasen. da wasserfrösche ja sehr weit verbreitet sind denke ich das es wasserfrösche sind. die können ja schon ganzschön laut sein. aber genau weis ich es auch nicht, wer passt auch schon im biountericht auf 

MfG Benny

PS: Sehen die __ Frösche so aus? http://www.gartenspaziergang.de/frosch1_m.jpg


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hört man es denn auch 20 meter entfernt im Haus noch ? 
Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft gabs auch mal einen den störte 
das Vogelgezwitscher. 
Die Leute sollen in die Stadt ziehen, da gibt es die Naturgeräusche nicht. 
Ich tippe mal eher, die sind gar nicht so laut, sondern bei euch ist es so idylisch leise, das das nur so laut vorkommt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hi Peter,
unsere Naturschützer haben schon mal recht, dass man __ Kröten und __ Frösche in Ruhe lassen soll. Andererseits sind diese Viecher recht nachtaktiv und wandern in feuchten Nächten durch die Gegend. Gegen ein wenig anonyme Unterstützung zwischendurch kann da niemand was haben... . Das ist sicher nicht falsch bei akuter Überbevölkerung, die den Tieren selbst eh' nichts hilft .
Deine permanenten Teichbewohner finden Froscheier und Kaulquappen bestimmt als schmackhafte Delikatesse . Einen anderen Grund zum Quaken als zur Vermehrung haben die Viecher eh' nicht, oder wer wurde im Spätsommer damit mal genervt?


----------



## McMurphy (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*

Hallo

Naja, ich lebe auf dem Land und bin auch dort aufgewachsen. Da gab es immer eine gewisse ,,Lärmbelästigung,, in Form von Kühen, Gänsen, Traktoren, usw.
Das störte nie jemanden. Seit es anscheinend zur Mode wurde, als in der Stadt arbeitender Manager aufs ,,ruhige,, Land zu ziehen, häufen sich ja seit Jahren die Beschwerden dieser Ruhesuchenden.
Seltsamerweise beschwert sich keiner über den Fluglärm, der in gewissen Gebieten herrscht. Ebenso wenig wird über Verkehrslärm gewettert. Nee, da quackt ein oder mehrere __ Frösche, da muss man dagegen vorgehen. Ich find das armselig.
Wer müd von der Maloche ist, schläft auch bei Frosch gequake.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: konzert am teich und die nachbarn maulen schon.*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft gabs auch mal einen den störte
> das Vogelgezwitscher.
> Die Leute sollen in die Stadt ziehen, da gibt es die Naturgeräusche nicht.
> 
> ...





 genauso isses. 

Gruß
Raimund


----------

